# Ideas for getting a coyote out of a drain tile/culvert.



## 02outlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

Long story short, put a bad shot on a yote today and tracked it 100 yds to a ditch with a 20' culvert under the driveway, but there is also a 18" drain tile that runs from this ditch to a ditch at the road about 100yds away. Of course it appears to have went in the 100 yd long drain tile. Headed back out in the morning to look for fresh tracks in the snow at either end, but if it's dead in there I'm a little stumped as to how to get it out?


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

02outlaw said:


> Long story short, put a bad shot on a yote today and tracked it 100 yds to a ditch with a 20' culvert under the driveway, but there is also a 18" drain tile that runs from this ditch to a ditch at the road about 100yds away. Of course it appears to have went in the 100 yd long drain tile. Headed back out in the morning to look for fresh tracks in the snow at either end, but if it's dead in there I'm a little stumped as to how to get it out?


A camera mounted plumbers snake could reach a ways in to see how close it is. (Roto Roter guy would be like "Now I have seen it all.):lol:. A electrical pipe rotor (big, long, stiffer fish tape) might be of use also to tell where it is. Of course digging and opening the pipe up would be required to pull it out. A vary motivated dog tied to a rope to retrieve it maybe? Good Luck! Take and post pictures!


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

Radio controlled truck with a go pro camera.


----------



## 02outlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, headed out to look shortly.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Hawgleg said:


> Radio controlled truck with a go pro camera.


hahah! i was thinking the same thing! hopefully its alive and would run out other side!


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Cant wait to her the outcome!


----------



## mihunter85 (Sep 17, 2012)

depending on how far in it went before dyeing maybe a long poll with a tangled ball of barbwire on the end. just put it in the pipe work it around the yote it should tangle up in the hair and just pull it out.


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

Any new news?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

Think Pumpkin Chunkin


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

varminthunter said:


> hahah! i was thinking the same thing! hopefully its alive and would run out other side!


X2! Get yourself some measuring string to tie onto the RC truck. Then you'll know how far in it is and can pull the truck back out if need be.


----------



## 02outlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

It's in the shorter drain, alive but my dumb butt didnt bring the 22, just muzzy and 40. Headed home for 22 story will continue layer


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Interesting. Wonder if it'll be there when you return?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

just set traps at bothy ends and wait for him to exit.

Ganzer


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

MERGANZER said:


> just set traps at bothy ends and wait for him to exit.
> 
> Ganzer


That is far from a sure thing.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Plug the other two ends with a rubber inflated baloon then hook a hose to your trucks exahaust at the other end come back in an hour collect your dog.


----------



## idontno (Dec 29, 2010)

plug both ends with cement and 20 gallon gas and a match.....collect ur dog which may stink abit


----------



## 02outlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

Well no dog, I unblocked the ends and couldn't see the eyes any more so I figured I'd try to push it out with some PVC I linked together. Raccoon ran like crazy out the other end. Ran the PVC several more times and only pushed out leaves.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

mihunter85 said:


> depending on how far in it went before dyeing maybe a long poll with a tangled ball of barbwire on the end. just put it in the pipe work it around the yote it should tangle up in the hair and just pull it out.


Can't wait to catch someone actually using one of these "illegal snares" seen plenty of them in trucks, only most guys use a pipe snake. Next one with hair on the end goes with me. .....that's why it's called "fair chase".

Sometimes the coyote gets to win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

dead short said:


> Can't wait to catch someone actually using one of these "illegal snares" seen plenty of them in trucks, only most guys use a pipe snake. Next one with hair on the end goes with me. .....that's why it's called "fair chase".
> 
> Sometimes the coyote gets to win.
> 
> ...


So what you are saying is that you'd rather see an animal that ran off and died go to waste than allow someone to use a little ingenuity to retrieve said animal?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

magnumhntr said:


> So what you are saying is that you'd rather see an animal that ran off and died go to waste than allow someone to use a little ingenuity to retrieve said animal?


Nope, I'm just saying find a legal way to do it. 

I wonder how many injured animals are never recovered and die providing food for other animals every year?

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

dead short said:


> Nope, I'm just saying find a legal way to do it.
> 
> I wonder how many injured animals are never recovered and die providing food for other animals every year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
Could you please give a brief description on the reasons this would not be legal?

Also, suppose said animal is diseased in a culvert and a tool such as described above was used. Would this still be illegal?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

By definition (dictionary.com) a snare is.....I think you'd have to agree that #2 fits just by the use of the word entangle. 

1. a device, often consisting of a noose, for capturing small game.
2. anything serving to entrap or entangle unawares; trap.

There are specific regulations around the use and construction of snares in Michigan. 

Since there is no real name for it (I don't think) I also think that it could be considered a mechanical device to remove an animal from its hole. This is prohibited in the WCO. 

2.1 Taking of animals; prohibited methods, devices, and weapons; exceptions.
Sec. 2.1 Unless otherwise specified in this order, a person shall not do any of the following:
(1) Make use of a .........(big long list of things which ends with....) mechanical device, for the purpose of taking an animal or driving an animal out of their hole or home.

Mechanical, by definition, being of or related to the use of machines or tools. It certainly doesn't provide for fair chase any more than using fire/smoke to drive/force an animal out. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

now if its dead...in the tube...then getting it out would be all most anything goes? ??...I've fished more then one dead animal out of tile with a pole and hook...even used a frog gig on 30 ft of pipe
.....of all things it was a bloated squirrel ...

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

dead short said:


> Nope, I'm just saying find a legal way to do it.
> 
> I wonder how many injured animals are never recovered and die providing food for other animals every year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


With all due respect Officer, there are times when ethics trumps interpretation of a law. If the animal is dead, and I am the one who caused that animal to die, then I owe it to the animal to do everything I can to retrieve it and make use of it. This isn't about bending the rules to try and increase the odds of catching/killing an animal ~ it's about respecting our quarry enough to make sure if we kill it we utilize it. 

-Chris


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

The barbed wire is not used as a snare. You twist it in a circular motion to entangle fur. Works good for retrieving dead critters. You could probably do same thing with a long,limber stick with a little y at the end. So, do you leave critter lay to rot or retrieve?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've used the split stick method to retrieve a squirrel and rabbit. Once for each species, that managed to make it to a den or hole after it was shot. I seriously doubt it'd work on a critter with any life in it. 
I know the law states something like: "molest or disturb an animal in it's burrow, nest....." and I would never consider it, unless I thought it mortally wounded and/or dead.
I don't regularly carry one around either


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

magnumhntr said:


> With all due respect Officer, there are times when ethics trumps interpretation of a law. If the animal is dead, and I am the one who caused that animal to die, then I owe it to the animal to do everything I can to retrieve it and make use of it. This isn't about bending the rules to try and increase the odds of catching/killing an animal ~ it's about respecting our quarry enough to make sure if we kill it we utilize it.
> 
> -Chris


 
Its still breaking the law. No different than trespassing to retrieve an animal you know is dead. If you dont have permission or if it is illegal then you would be wrong and subject to fines etc.

Ganzer


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

You guys are seriously gonna debate this issue with a officer?!?! Its a dead yote, most of which end up thrown in a dumpster somewhere after being shot. If you guys catch a sublegal fish and its gill hooked or gut hooked do you keep it because its gonna die anyways? No, you throw it back in because its ILLEGAL! Do what you want but just know from the officers posts that if he catches you poking in a hole or den then your gonna pay for it. 

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Some of us old timers have used a long blackberry cane to retrieve dead squirrels from hollow trees. Just push it up and twist around for the thorns to grab the fur. Am I understanding correctly that this is considered illegal?


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

dead short said:


> .......I wonder how many injured animals are never recovered and die providing food for other animals every year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I never thought of it that way DS... The cycle of life, and whether we as people acknowledge it or not we are part of that cycle. Live, die, feed other creatures, so they can continue the cycle...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

JDSwan87 said:


> I never thought of it that way DS... The cycle of life, and whether we as people acknowledge it or not we are part of that cycle. Live, die, feed other creatures, so they can continue the cycle...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 That must be why the crows in the UP are as big as turkeys. Wolves and coyotes kill deer and the crows eat like kings.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

get a carp shooting rig for your bow. Shoot the coyote and reel him in. problem solved.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I don`t think it would be breaking the law. Example number two, which the officer sites uses the term "unawares". A dead animal can not be aware and therefore can not be caught unawares! I`d see you in court on that one and I think any lawyer worth his salt would be happy to handle it too.

If it was me I would get some stiff fence wire and feed it down the pipe. Of course you need some means of hooking the animal, say a large treble hook or whatever you can come up with. The question is how much trouble is it worth?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

ma1979 said:


> You guys are seriously gonna debate this issue with a officer?!?! Do what you want but just know from the officers posts that if he catches you poking in a hole or den then your gonna pay for it.


This is an open forum and debate is healthy. I always appreciate the perspective of officers (especially this one). There are several parts of this thread that do come to question though in my mind.

There is a big difference between an animal in it's hole or den and a dead animal plugging a drain tile or culvert. If an animal dies in your heat duct in your home you certainly are not going to leave it there. You will find some way to fish it out and remove it. I place a culvert in the same category. A dead coyote will stink and potentially cause drainage problems in there and removal should take place.

Someone fishing around a natural den hole trying to pull out a live animal are different. 





dead short said:


> .* Next one with hair on the end goes with me*. .....that's why it's called "fair chase".


Here is where I have an issue. Hair on a piece of barbed wire on a pole in the back of a pickup in no way constitutes a trip to court. Maybe a couple of questions to decide how the hair came to be on the wire are in order. If the persons admits to den fishing then throw the book at them. If they just pulled a dead **** from a drain tile then congratulate them for eliminating a potential problem. 




dead short said:


> By definition (dictionary.com) a snare is.....I think you'd have to agree that #2 fits just by the use of the word entangle.
> 
> 1. a device, often consisting of a noose, for capturing small game.
> 2. anything serving to entrap or entangle unawares; trap.
> ...


I often carry a pole with a cable loop on the end and it is called a catch pole. Simply having it in my pickup isn't illegal even if it does have hair on it.




MERGANZER said:


> Its still breaking the law. No different than trespassing to retrieve an animal you know is dead. If you dont have permission or if it is illegal then you would be wrong and subject to fines etc.


It is not same as trespassing. it is the interpretation of laws and definitions by an officer of the law. I use poles with hooks on them or tater rakes all of the time to pull drowned muskrats from deep water.


I want to make sure everyone knows I am not condoning the removal of animals from their homes or den. I am just trying to use common sense in my interpretation of this thread.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I understand that you guys are all making comments from your perspective as ethical responsible hunters/trappers. I can appreciate that. 

I am simply making remarks regarding the practices that we have dealt with in my county over the years, and how my partner and I intend on taking care of the problem this year. There are a fair number of predator hunters in my area that will do anything to put a dead dog on their truck box after running all day. 

If you were me and year after year you came upon their truck with three or four dead critters on the box and the "tool" (which is how they often refer to it) in the back jammed up with fur, you might feel differently.

I believe in letter of the law (because it's in written form), but I also think that there is the spirit of the law which is dictated by the totality of circumstance. If someone asks a question or makes a remark, I give them my interpretation of letter of the law based on the way it is written and also how things work in my county. 

If someone is checked and there are violations, oftentimes they are often lectured in letter of the law and end up experiencing the spirit of the law. 

Irregardless, it is ultimately up to the judge in each county as to the interpretation, if there is no clear interpretation in the law. 

FWIW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I agree Dead Short. I was thinking about this post checking traps tonight. I got to wondering what equipment I carry that also could be tools used to take game illegally. I realized there was probably a hundred ways to use legal tools in illegal ways. Luckily, I've met several LEOs and I believe that they know me well enough to know my intentions and the last thing I want to do is jepordize my future outdoor pursuits.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

dead short said:


> I understand that you guys are all making comments from your perspective as ethical responsible hunters/trappers. I can appreciate that.
> 
> I am simply making remarks regarding the practices that we have dealt with in my county over the years, and how my partner and I intend on taking care of the problem this year. There are a fair number of predator hunters in my area that will do anything to put a dead dog on their truck box after running all day.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing your perspective on this. It is always good to hear from you on topics.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> I agree Dead Short. I was thinking about this post checking traps tonight. I got to wondering what equipment I carry that also could be tools used to take game illegally. I realized there was probably a hundred ways to use legal tools in illegal ways. *Luckily, I've met several LEOs and I believe that they know me well enough to know my intentions and the last thing I want to do is jepordize my future outdoor pursuits.*


That's why my reputation is such a high value to me. I've told many young welders over the years that your reputation is one of your most valuable assets and possessions. It's like your shadow, it follows you but it also precedes you! You can't run from your shadow or your reputation!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom said:


> That's why my reputation is such a high value to me. I've told many young welders over the years that your reputation is one of your most valuable assets and possessions. It's like your shadow, it follows you but it also precedes you! You can't run from your shadow or your reputation!


Yep, you grew up in the time when your word and integrity was probably one of your most valued possessions. No one can take it from you but it is yours to give away. 
It says a great deal about many people today that don't have values like that and how our society is.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

dead short said:


> By definition (dictionary.com) a snare is.....I think you'd have to agree that #2 fits just by the use of the word entangle.
> 
> 1. a device, often consisting of a noose, for capturing small game.
> 2. anything serving to entrap or entangle unawares; trap.
> ...


 

So it is legal to shimmy the tree shoot them in the hole and yank them out dead by hand?????????? Just wondering


----------

